# تاريخ العشوائيات او (الإسكان غير الرسمى)



## أروى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بطلب منكم مساعدتى فى بحث مطلوب منى عن العشوائيات
اى حد منكم عنده معلومات عن 
تاريخ-مشاكل-حلول-مميزات(ايجابيات)-سلبيات العشوائيات
ياريت تبعتوها انا محتاجه اى معلومه تفيدنى فى الموضوع ده
ولكم جزيل الشكر:63: :63:


----------



## nevoparadies (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو ان تنفعكم هذه الملفات


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (7 نوفمبر 2006)

أسباب نمو وتضخم المناطق العشوائية في مصر :-

غياب التخطيط الشامل الذي يحتوي علي التجمعات الحضرية والريفية ويظهر فيه الإمتدادات العمرانية والمحددات الخاصة لهذه الإمتدادات .
التهاون مع الناس المغتصبة للأراضي وغياب السلطة التنفيذية وعدم توفير بديل.
بعض الصناعات التي تقام خارج النطاق العمراني للمدن وعدم توفير المسكن الملائم للعمال يشجع علي إقامة تجمعات عشوائية بالقرب من هذه المناطق .
الانفتاح الاقتصادي أدي لوجود فئة لديها ثراء فاحش لبعض الشرائح الاجتماعية التي دخلت الإنتاج العقاري إذ أن لا قانون لتحقيق أرباح طائلة مع ارتفاع دخل فئات متعددة من سكان المناطق العشوائية نتيجة الهجرة للدول العربية وانضمامها إلى سوق الإنتاج العقاري الغير رسمي .

تتحقق وسائل معالجة المناطق العشوائية فيما يلي :- 

الإزالة الكاملة وإعادة التوطين :-
بالنسبة للمناطق المتداعية تماما ولا يوجد جدوي في تحسينها وان تكاليف تحسينها لا توازي العائد الاجتماعي من التحسين . 

التطوير والارتقاء :- 
يكون بالنسبة للأحياء القديمة والمناطق العشوائية التي لا تطلب الإزالة ولكن هي في حاجة لتوفير المرافق والخدمات أو أن ترفع كفاءة المرافق والخدمات وهذه يتقدم لها العون المادي والفني للسكان ويتدرب علي عمليات الإصلاح والصيانة . 

الحفاظ :
يهدف الحفاظ علي المناطق التاريخية والمناطق ذات الطابع المعماري والعمراني الخاص 
وبالتجارب الكثيرة بمشروعات تحسين البيئة وتطوير المناطق العشوائية ومشروعات الإزالة وإعادة التوطين نجد أن الإزالة لها سلبياتها المتعددة ولا تحل مشكلة العشوائيات في معظم الأحوال ولكن يتم نقلها إلى منطقة أخرى بالتالي لا ننصح بالإزالة إلا في حالات الضرورة القصوى وهذا عندما تكون تكلفة التطوير أعلي بكثير من العائد الاجتماعي والاقتصادي للتطوير بالإضافة إلى مشروعات الإزالة و إعادة التوطين لها بعض السلبيات وبالذات عندما تتم في مواجهة النمو العشوائي علي نحو فردي فان ذلك يساهم في ظهور مشكلات اكثر مما يؤدي إلى صعوبة حله . 

إيجابيات وسلبيات مشروعات الإزالة و إعادة التوطين :-

المناطق المفروض أن نزيلها تكون المباني عادة في حالة سيئة ولا يوجد جدوي في تحسينها او إصلاحها . 
عندما تكون المناطق أو مواقع قريبة من وسط المدينة لارتباطها بمصدر رزق في المناطق المجاورة بحيث ان السكان يتمكنوا للوصول بوسائل المواصلات في حدود قدرتهم المحدودة وبالتالي تكون قيمة الأرض فيها في حالة إخلاءها و إعادة تخطيطها تكون قيمتها مرتفعة وبالتالي مشروعات الإزالة في هذه الحالة تساعد علي التخلص من مصادر التلوث التي تسود هذه المنطقة وتحقق عائد مرتفع للدولة او للجهة المالكة لهذه الأرض فعند إعادة تخطيطها تعرض للبي ولكن بالنسبة للأسر المنقولة : 
	توفر مشروعات الإزالة نوعية جيدة من المساكن في مواقع التوطين الجديدة . 
	رفع مستوي الخدمات والمرافق . 
	رفع مستوي الأمن والأمان لهذه الأسر .
	رفع مستوي الصحة العامة والنظافة . 

مشروعات الإزالة وإعادة التوطين ورغم مضاعفتها الخطيرة تكون حتمية في بعض الأحوال ويمكن ان تحق عائد اقتصادي واجتماعي لجميع الأطراف مثل مشروع كوم الشواف ( كورنيش النيل – إمبابة) تحتل شريط علي الكورنيش أمام حي الزمالك في حالة إزالتها و إعادة تخطيطها ترتفع قيمة الأرض بصورة كبيرة ولكن لو حاول أحد الملاك بيع أرضه بمفرده لا تساوي كثير لان المنطقة في حالة سيئة 
نجد في هذه المناطق ان الشوارع الجانبية ضيقة جدا وتخفي ورائها بروز البلوكنات مثل عملية منطقة بولاق علي الكورنيش وهي الموقع الحالي لمركز التجارة الدولي مما أدى لرقع مستوي المنطقة كانت هذه المنطقة مكدسة بالمباني المتهالكة والعشش الصفيح . 
مشروعات الإزالة لابد ان تأخذ في الاعتبار ظروف السكان وهذا ليس بمعني إننا نحبذ الإزالة دائما لأنه يوجد أمثلة كثرة سلبية لتنفيذ مشروعات الإزالة وإعادة التوطين التي لم تأخذ في الاعتبار ظروف السكان مثل ما حدث لمدينة السادات انتقل لها سكان عرب المحمدي وعشش الترجمان وتحولت لمنطقة بطنية جديدة بمعني أن مشروعات الإزالة وإعادة التوطين من المشروعات التي تصعب تنفيذها بطرق عالية لان معظم السكان فقراء ويتم ترحيلهم من قبل المسئولين الشيء الذي يؤدي الي ان مشروعات الإزالة تقتلع السكان من جذورهم وتنقلهم لمواقع أخرى غالبا ما تكون بعيدة عن مواقع عملهم ومصادر رزقهم ومن سلبيات مشروعات الإزالة و إعادة التوطين زوال الروابط الاجتماعية القديمة وتفككها وهدم المشروعات الاقتصادية في منطقة الإزالة لذا يتجه سياسة الدول في الوقت الحالي الي وضع السياسات واحكام المخططات لإعادة تنمية المناطق المتدهورة العشوائية مع ترك عمليات التنفيذ للقطاعات الخاصة والمؤسسات الأهلية تحت إشراف الإدارات المحلية مع ضمان قبول السكان .


----------



## abo naser (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لصاحبة الموضوع وجميع الردود المفيده


----------



## ama-nti (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع و الابحاث الهامه


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (9 يناير 2007)

بعد اذنكم انا ضفت الرابط الخاص بهذا الموضوع في موضوع 

كل ما يخص التخطيط في هذا الملتقي 
وهذا موضوع نجمع به الروابط الخاصة بالتخطيط لسهولة البحث علي الاعضاء

واود منكم اضافة روابط اي مواضيع لكم بهذا الموضوع لافادة الجميع 

وشكرا لكم

وعلي فكرة انا كنت عملة بحث عن هذا الموضوع وسافيدكم به ان شاء الله عما قريب نظرا لاني اعطته لزملاء لي وقريبا سيرجعونه وانزله لكم


----------



## spaces (9 يناير 2007)

الموضوع ده مهم جدا و ياريت نتكلم فيه باستفاضه لان تطوير المناطق دية هى بداية الارتقاء بمصر عمرانيا حيث ان المناطق العشوائية مثل السرطان حيث التلوث البيئى ، البصرى و الارتباك المرورى و الحياتى حيث ينتج عنها اجيال من الناس غير قادرة على التفكيير او التعلم وبالتالى عدم القدرة على نفع المجتمع . وشكرا


----------



## rania hieder (11 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خير يا شباب لكن رجاء حار ذكر المصادر حتى يتسنى لاي باحث في هذا الموضوع استخدامها في ابحاثة و الله الموفق


----------



## mokady (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
نرجو وضع المصدر بالمرفقات وشكراااااااا


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## elmanse28 (22 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل دة **جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## لحظة وفاء (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

